# Best turkey load, mossberg 500



## chadf (Mar 16, 2009)

wonder what loads everyone is shooting out of there mossberg 500?
I currently shoot wichester supremes 3in #5 also have a hunter specialty turkey choke. 60+ pellets in 5in circle at 40.

Gets expensive trying diffrent loads.... Any suggestions help! Anyone got any proven loads? Thanks, I'm all ears!


----------



## shootpse (Mar 16, 2009)

*load*

i have a mossberg 535 tactical with a truglo xxx full choke and i shoot federal #4 premium high energy 3 1/2 and they hold a awesome pattern out to about 45 yds after that it starts to open up to much!!!!


----------



## gobble79 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have the mossburg 500 and mine patterns the exact shell you are shooting the best.  I have tried a lot of different shells and always come back to the Winchester #5.  I am very satisfied with mine.  Smashed ones head this am with it over in MS.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a 500 tipped out with a terminator choke.  For me, I have found the Remington Premier Duplex 2 3/4 's with the 4x6 shot works really good.  At 45-50 yards, 90 % of the shot inside a 8" circle.  Worked good last year as it took down 2 back to back, 15 seconds apart.


----------



## long beards (Mar 16, 2009)

hevi 13's 2 oz #6 660 choke


----------



## chadf (Mar 17, 2009)

Keep em coming, thanks!
anyones shoot a little low?


----------



## hawglips (Mar 17, 2009)

I shoot a Mossberg 500 with the 28" barrel.

Regardless of the choke I use, Nitros 7s will pattern better than any other commercial load. 

Next is Nitros 4x5x7s.

Next is Hevi-13 #6s in the 2 oz. shell, and/or Winchester Xtended Range Hi-density 6s.

Winchester Supreme lead 6s and/or 5s, as well as Remington and Federal lead loads patterned much poorer than any of these in any choke I tried them through.


----------



## pnome (Mar 17, 2009)

I've got a 500.  I'm gonna be trying out the Winchester supreme extended range #6's this season.


----------



## gobble79 (Mar 17, 2009)

My 500 shot low.  I picked up some adjustable sites from Wally world years ago and that was the trick


----------

